# Ski boot covers for the cold



## Edd (Jan 12, 2019)

Anyone use these regularly and recommend them? I swear I’ve seen them talked about here but my search on the app isn’t finding anything.


----------



## speden (Jan 12, 2019)

DryGuy Boot Gloves. I love 'em on really cold days.


----------



## Edd (Jan 12, 2019)

Good enough for me. Purchased. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 12, 2019)

Have used them  for years , great results .Put 'em on in the lodge and leave 'em on till you're done .


----------



## Edd (Jan 14, 2019)

They’re working out well on the first day. One of my feet got a bit chilly but it’s a high of 13 where I’m at. Came in for a break and my feet are on fire after 20 minutes inside. Not using toe warmers. I just despise them. This is a better solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2019)

I view my pair in the follow way... They won't stop your feet from getting cold on a cold day, however they will allow you to get more runs in before your feet eventually get cold!

Pro tip, take them off when you go in for a break for 2 reasons. 1) wearing them around in the base lodge will put extra wear on the strap that goes across the sole of your boots and 2) if your feet are cold/cool when you in for a break, at that point inside the lodge, the neoprene of the boot glove will act like a thermos to hold the cold in (the reverse happens when you put them on when your feet are warm, then the neoprene acts to help hold the warmth in)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 14, 2019)

1 more vote for the boot gloves here. I don't use them too often because I generally don't get cold feet, but when it's super cold and I do use them, I'm always amazed at the mixed message between my feet and everywhere else. Feet will be saying it's like 10 degrees warmer than everything else. They absolutely work in my experience.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2019)

With heated socks they keep me warm down to minus 20...


----------

